# When To Use Flea & Tick Shampoo



## AmyMarie (Jun 26, 2013)

I know that some of you think that this might be a stupid question, but, with all the new flea & tick products out there (collars, topicals, sprays, etc) I think it is a valid one.

My yorkie mix does not have fleas but saw a tick climbing on him after I had him outside & I removed it before it was able to attach. I have not had him long (going on 4 weeks) so this will be my first time bathing him. I have a plan of giving him a bath monthly. This will take place 1-2 days *BEFORE* he is due his topical treatment of Vectra 3D. Now, is flea & tick shampoo suppose to get rid of the fleas that the dog currently has? Or is it to be used as a future preventative as well?

I am curious as to if I should use a flea & tick shampoo on my dog even though I am going to be applying Vectra 3D afterwards. I will apply when coat is dry or maybe wait until next day & take him to my vet to show me the correct way to apply. I do see, however, some white flakes or spots on him on his back where his hair is black. I cannot tell if this is due to dry skin or if they are flea eggs. I live in a townhome community with shared grounds for all pets so chances are higher of catching something over having your own property.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Flea and tick products are toxic chemicals. I dont use them. I am a groomer, and for dogs with fleas use a citrus based shampoo. But to answer your question, their are no residual effects of flea or tick repellants in a flea shampoo. They kill what is on the dog only. I would recommend only using the Vectra OR the flea shampoo. You can cause a bad reaction by using both, especially on a small dog.


----------



## AmyMarie (Jun 26, 2013)

Graco22 said:


> Flea and tick products are toxic chemicals. I dont use them. I am a groomer, and for dogs with fleas use a citrus based shampoo. But to answer your question, their are no residual effects of flea or tick repellants in a flea shampoo. They kill what is on the dog only. I would recommend only using the Vectra OR the flea shampoo. You can cause a bad reaction by using both, especially on a small dog.


Thank you for your response. I wish I could not use chemicals at all on my dog, but, like I said before, I do not have my own yard and me and my pet are subject to more vectors/diseases than someone who has their own yard/property. I do, however, do not subject him to dog parks nor do I take him to friends homes that have pets. A friend of mine took her spitz to a friends house and within a week they had a flea infestation that was out of control. Also living in a state that is #3 on the list for reports of lyme disease and tick borne illness, it's hard not to take protective measures whether natural or not.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

There are natural things you can use, just fyi. I understand the need to protect from ticks. Fleas arent a big deal, easily ridded of IMO. Keep in mind that none of the topicals like Vectra prevent a bite from a flea or tick. They do not repel them. The fleas and ticks have to bite, in order to be killed, and this is not immediate. Its possible for disease to still be transmitted. :-(


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

It is true that flea and tick shampoos only kill live bugs and do not treat the life cycle. And yes it is dangerous to use flea shampoo in conjunction with topical drops or any other treatment. 
But to make matters worse, the chemicals in ALL of the over the counter flea products are posionious and lethal. Do not use over the counter flea products. Only topicals from your vet. If you are applying the topical monthly you shouldn't have to worry about anything. 
That being said ANY soap will kill live fleas and ticks so you can just use a normal puppy shampoo right now or even dawn dish soap.


----------



## AmyMarie (Jun 26, 2013)

I do not know if it is false advertising by Vectra 3D, but, not only do they say it repels and kills before they can bite, my vet said the same thing. I called CEVA, the makers of Vectra 3D, and they told me that it does repel and causes what they call a "hot foot" effect where the flea, tick or mosquito comes in contact with the coat and find it painful then jump off. They are exposed to the product so they do, in fact, die afterwards. This eliminates the pet from ever being bitten and therefore, exposed to disease.

http://www.vectrapet.com/Home/About-Vectra-3D/Product-Information


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have read their "claims" but I am a groomer and I see fleas and ticks (engorged ones) on dogs that are on these products all the time. I dont believe it. And that they claim the stuff is strong enough to go into a pets bloodstream, and emit something strong enough to repel fleas and ticks for 30 days cannot be healthy for the dogs system. Yikes. Garlic is safer and actually effective, as is food grade diatamaceous earth, citronella etc. I am not trying to argue with you, but I wouldnt put those chemicals on my child, nor my pet. I dont care what the co paines selling it say. It cannot be safe to put those toxins into a pets bloodstream, month after month, for their life. Nothing will convince me otherwise. Way better options.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.pissedconsumer.com/reviews-by-company/vectra-3d/vectra-3d-poison-20101111206757.html

Just one site with serious problems with Vectra. There are plenty with the other spot ons as well.


----------



## AmyMarie (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the information and what works for one person, may not work for another. Being a groomer, I am sure you have seen everything from a dog coming in with ticks attached to having a flea infestation. That particular dog might have never been treated with a vector preventative or maybe it was at the end of it's effectiveness (on average, this is 30 days). Same goes for commerical food -vs- raw diet. Feeding dogs a raw diet has it's cons such as salmonella and E. coli, gastrointestinal problems due to parasite activity in raw chicken and pork, and also excessive levels of protein and calcium deficiency as well as hormone inbalances which trigger a higher aggression response.

As of right now, I choose to use parasite control through a topical. The rescue that I got my JuneBug from has all their dogs on the generic form of Frontline Plus (considered the best rescue in the united states and was featured in Oprah's award winning episode on puppy mills). Going natural is an option that might work for me once I have control over my own outdoor environment (as in own property, etc). I also have had experiences with close friends that have gone the natural route and lost the battle. One canine being infected with lyme diesease and another had a springer spaniel that they hunted out in the brush and was killed by Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever. Both dogs were under the age of 5. Also both owners work in the veterinary field. Do the risks outweigh the benefits?

Again, thanks for your input and advice. Happy grooming!


Main Line Animal Rescue Website, considered the finest in the united states......

http://mlar.org/about/


----------



## AmyMarie (Jun 26, 2013)

NicoleIsStoked said:


> It is true that flea and tick shampoos only kill live bugs and do not treat the life cycle. And yes it is dangerous to use flea shampoo in conjunction with topical drops or any other treatment.
> But to make matters worse, the chemicals in ALL of the over the counter flea products are posionious and lethal. Do not use over the counter flea products. Only topicals from your vet. If you are applying the topical monthly you shouldn't have to worry about anything.
> That being said ANY soap will kill live fleas and ticks so you can just use a normal puppy shampoo right now or even dawn dish soap.


Is there a reason why so many people mention DAWN specifically over any other brand of dish soap? Palmolive or any other wont work?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

AmyMarie said:


> Is there a reason why so many people mention DAWN specifically over any other brand of dish soap? Palmolive or any other wont work?


 The degreasing/de-oiling qualities of dawn are superior to other dishwashing liquids, (hence why it is used on oil spill animals). This will strip as much of the spot on treatment (oil) off the pet as possible. This refers to when there is a reaction to a spot on treatment. 

Any shampoo will kill fleas if left to soak long enough, as the product will break thru the outer shell of the critter, killing them. Dawn is considered safe because of its regular use on animals in oil spills etc. That is why its the " go-to" soap when referring to something universally found most anywhere, anytime. Palmolive can actually cause a skin burn if used straight on a pet.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

AmyMarie said:


> Thanks for the information and what works for one person, may not work for another. Being a groomer, I am sure you have seen everything from a dog coming in with ticks attached to having a flea infestation. That particular dog might have never been treated with a vector preventative or maybe it was at the end of it's effectiveness (on average, this is 30 days). Same goes for commerical food -vs- raw diet. Feeding dogs a raw diet has it's cons such as salmonella and E. coli, gastrointestinal problems due to parasite activity in raw chicken and pork, and also excessive levels of protein and calcium deficiency as well as hormone inbalances which trigger a higher aggression


I am a raw feeder too. ;-) And those claims are simply rumors and completely untrue. 
Best wishes to you and your Junebug.


----------



## AmyMarie (Jun 26, 2013)

Graco22 said:


> I am a raw feeder too. ;-) And those claims are simply rumors and completely untrue.
> Best wishes to you and your Junebug.


Well, thats the internet for ya I guess. Ya always hear more negatives and people who are ready to "vent" when they have a bad experience with something (like the Vectra 3D adverse reactions link you gave earlier). People who have excellent results with products are less likely to post anything...just the way us humans work I guess.

Thanks and best wishes to you as well! :becky:


----------



## SarahDogLover (Jul 21, 2013)

> Garlic is safer and actually effective, as is food grade diatamaceous earth, citronella etc.


I was reading this thread, and I have a question. Does garlic actually help get rid of fleas? Isn't garlic bad for dogs? Look in this article: http://www.caninejournal.com/foods-not-to-feed-dog, under Garlic/Onions.


----------



## AmyMarie (Jun 26, 2013)

SarahDogLover said:


> I was reading this thread, and I have a question. Does garlic actually help get rid of fleas? Isn't garlic bad for dogs? Look in this article: http://www.caninejournal.com/foods-not-to-feed-dog, under Garlic/Onions.


It would have to be in large amounts to cause toxicity. I give my dog a Brewers Yeast/Garlic with B Vitamins Suppliment. I give him one pill a day.


http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3053041&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo[/url]


----------



## AmyMarie (Jun 26, 2013)

UPDATE: Applied the Vectra to him yesterday after his coat was dry after his bath and no issues whatsoever. The apllication is for dogs up to 20lbs so I applied only half the vial. JuneBug is only around 7lbs. I have read that many owners of the smaller breeds do this and have success.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm late to this, but when should you do it? Never. Very harsh, toxic chemicals. My cat almost died from a flea bath.

Try this, "Ticked Off!" http://www.deservingpets.com/product_p/to32.htm
or PetzLife "Complete Coat" http://www.petzlife.com/catalog/flea-tick/complete-coat.html


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm late too! But you should wait at least 48 hrs post bath to apply topicals because they need the oils in the skin to circulate properly. 

Also, no product is 100% effective. You have to weigh benefits and risks of whatever treatment you choose.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

> parasite activity in raw chicken and pork, and also excessive levels of protein and calcium deficiency as well as hormone imbalances which trigger a higher aggression response


If your dog is getting parasites from meat that means it comes from bad source. I never once had parasite from feeding raw for five years. E coli and salmonella is still issue with kibble too that why there has been recalls.. 

Coarse that is why dog owners keep eye on stuff like recall to avoid issues. even meat can have recalls or salad mix for humans.

I see no reason to bring raw arguments into this thread. It's about a dog's coat and flea and tick shampoo not raw feeding myths.


----------

